
Computerized Female Form For Clothing Designers - rglovejoy
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090312115129.htm
======
gaika
We have computerized factor analysis for stock market dynamics, curiously, the
best fit also has 5 components.

------
shadytrees
> _the female trunk_

Slow down, Casanova.

